# Hello :)



## BlackLupin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, My name is Claire and I live in Birmingham. I'm currently Mouseless but would like a few does as pets. I am however finding it hard to find a local breeder


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Claire...
Oh there's plenty of breeders around B'ham. Put a wanted ad in the relevant section and one of them is bound to come forward. If not, contact me again and I'll give you some names


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## BlackLupin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone, and thanks Woodwitch, I have posted a want ad


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welome


----------

